
Do Not Use Sha256crypt / Sha512crypt – They're Dangerous - pulisse
https://pthree.org/2018/05/23/do-not-use-sha256crypt-sha512crypt-theyre-dangerous/
======
brohee
If you needed another reason to disable remote password authentication, maybe
this remote DoS will do it...

